# getting old



## wynedot55 (Jan 7, 2009)

i must admitt that im getting old.the nephews came over last at 10pm.just as i was laying down to watch a good movie.they wanted to play mortal kombat an wrastling.so we 3 played till 545am.an i finally got to lay down at 630am.an i got up at 1130am.the old man is getting to old to stay up all nite long.an go all day.


----------



## Bil (Jan 7, 2009)

I must really be old because I could never even START to watch a movie at 10!  I'm getting in bed hardly moving at 10!!  Then again, if I played all night until 5:45 am, the animals would be wondering why I was 15 minutes late to come and feed them!!  

Bil


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 7, 2009)

the older i get the rougher it gets for me to stay up all nite an work all day.i used to stay out till 4am.come in lay down till 5am.get up an go help in the milk barn.an work all day.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 7, 2009)

10 pm! I'm usually in bed by then. Of course, if I played until 5:45 am the cows would really be bellowing as I'd be 1 hr and 45 min late! I really like my sleep anyway.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 7, 2009)

well they think the old man should stay up with them.no matter how tired i am.an i usually do stay up with them.


----------

